# N16-Fuel consumption is very low



## akalanka (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello..
My car is NissanSunny-N16-GQ16.(2001),M/T.

But fuel consumption is very low.
At city traffic-8-9 per/letter
At long run-10-11 per/letter
Any suggestions to improve the efficiency Please?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

how many miles or Kms ?
what maintenance has been done ?
what speed on the highway ?


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

try these new spark plugs.. they are a good penny but omg they are worth it .. 

The world's most powerful spark plug from Enerpulse


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It does seem to be using a bit more fuel than you would normally expect. Have you got a clean airfilter in? A clogged airfilter will hurt milage. Does the engine sound as if it is working hard to maintain highway speeds or does your top speed seem hard to hold? Maybe a collapsing catalytic convertor or muffler is restricting your exhaust, which will also effect milage. What are your milage figures in miles or km per litre?


----------



## akalanka (Dec 14, 2008)

IanH said:


> how many miles or Kms ?
> what maintenance has been done ?
> what speed on the highway ?


Sorry.It's Km,
At city traffic-8-9 Km/letter
At long run-10-11 Km/letter

I have changed spark plugs.(NGK) recently.

Highway speed is 75-85mil/Km

Thank you for quick reply.


----------



## akalanka (Dec 14, 2008)

pulsar86 said:


> It does seem to be using a bit more fuel than you would normally expect. Have you got a clean airfilter in? A clogged airfilter will hurt milage. Does the engine sound as if it is working hard to maintain highway speeds or does your top speed seem hard to hold? Maybe a collapsing catalytic convertor or muffler is restricting your exhaust, which will also effect milage. What are your milage figures in miles or km per litre?


Thank you 4 informing me.I didn't try these things.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

akalanka said:


> Sorry.It's Km,
> At city traffic-8-9 Km/letter
> At long run-10-11 Km/letter
> 
> ...


I meant to ask how many Km's has the car done ie 60,000 100,000 etc

only 75 - 85 kph ? Highway speed ? 

Freeway or motorway speed often 60 70 80 mph or 100 -120- 140 kph

I had an N16 with 1.6, this is a heavy car for a 1.6 
rented a N15 while mine was in the shop and much faster, as lighter car.

where are you located ?

yes do regular maintainance first, NGK plugs are fine, new Air filter.

After that it depends on other symptoms and Km's on the Car


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

hey IanH why dont u join us at DNE "Dallas Nissan Enthusiast" come out to our monthly meet..... Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts .. our try our forums http://www.nissanforums.com/dallas-nissan-enthusiasts/


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

11 kilometres to each litre works out at about 31-32 miles per imperial gallon. I don't know if I understand correctly but do you mean speed in miles per hour on the highway? if in miles the highway figure might not be too bad , if in km not so good. The town figure doesn't look too good either way but it depends on how much stop start driving you are doing. Highway figures at around a speed of 100kmph are usually a lot better than stop start driving in traffic. However fuel use usually increases fairly sharply over about 130kmph or so.


----------

